
The U.S. Gave Troubled Doctors a Second Chance – Patients Paid the Price - jkuria
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-u-s-gave-troubled-doctors-a-second-chance-patients-paid-the-price-11574439222?mod=rsswn
======
jimbob45
Indian Health Service means Native American in this context FYI

------
jimbo1qaz
Fancy scroll-linked effects like "text being blurry until it's centered in the
page" break when I use page down, and see some text on-screen, wait 3 seconds,
and it remains blurry. It seems like whoever designed this page completely
neglected to take into account the reading experience of people who use
pagedown to scroll, not just the mouse wheel.

~~~
irq
It sucks on mobile (Safari on latest iOS), too. The blurry segments don’t
become readable until more than half the screen is filled with unreadable
blur.

------
neonate
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191123063016/https://www.wsj.c...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191123063016/https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-
u-s-gave-troubled-doctors-a-second-chance-patients-paid-the-price-11574439222)

------
Cougher
This is an extreme example of what goes on in our mainstream hospitals.
Finding a good doctor is like finding a good auto mechanic: sometimes our
perception of the better guy just comes down to who has the better
bedside/carside manner.

